# *.jar-datei in editor öffnen



## Gast (3. Mrz 2007)

hallo,

ich brauche einen editor, mit dem man jar-dateien öffnen kann und dann eine liste der dateien in dem archiv bekommt (wisst ihr was ich meine?). das sollte außerdem unter windows oder mac laufen und nicht emacs sein 

thx


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2007)

ein jar ist ein zip-archiv  :autsch:


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Mrz 2007)

Jar-Dateien kannst du mit jedem halbwegs gängigen Packprogramm öffnen und dir den Inhalt ansehen.


----------



## Guest (3. Mrz 2007)

natürlich ist jar ein archiv.
trotzdem kann man jede jar datei z.B. in emacs öffnen (einfach mal ausprobieren). man sieht dann eine liste mit den dateien in diesem archiv. und die sollte man dann auch verändern können (allerdings geht das in emacs nicht, oder ich bin zu dumm dafür)...


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Mrz 2007)

Verändern? Wozu? Was willst du eigentlich machen?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> man sieht dann eine liste mit den dateien in diesem archiv. und die sollte man dann auch verändern können (allerdings geht das in emacs nicht, oder ich bin zu dumm dafür)...


Du kannst ein Archiv nicht einfach verändern ohne es neu zu packen.


----------



## tom123 (27. Mrz 2007)

hi,

ich habe eine .jar datei entpackt und jetzt ein paar .class dateien.
alles auch kein thema usw., aber...
das ganze ist eine art wasserbild und darauf liegt ein link der zum "alten" hersteller
führt. auch sinnvoll, aber.... da soll ein anderer link drauf da es als startseitenlogo verwendet werden soll.

frage:
wie kann ich eine .jar datei verändern bzw. gucken wo dieser link drauf linkt.
denn in der html-datei ist keine verlinkung angegeben.  :roll: 

tom


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mrz 2007)

Dann wird der Link wohl im Quellcode liegen  :wink:


----------



## WieselAc (27. Mrz 2007)

Versteh gerade nicht wie das aussehen soll bzw. wo der Link ist, der geändert werden soll????

Wenn der "auf" dem Bild ist, und das ist ein Java Programm, dann kannst du das ohne die Sourcen nicht ändern.


----------



## Thunderhit (28. Mrz 2007)

Java-class Dateien kann man doch 100% decompilieren oder? dann hat er die sources die er braucht und kann das da nach belieben ändern.


----------



## WieselAc (29. Mrz 2007)

100% klingt etwas zu simple. Erstens wird einiges vom Kompiler umgebaut (decompilier einmal twas dann siehst du was ich meine) und zweitens muss man nach der Decompilierung erstmal verstehn was so im code drin steht, um die richtige Stelle zu finden. Aber du hast recht für einen geübten Programmierer, der sich etwas damit auskennt, wäre das ein gangbarer Weg.


----------

